# Need some suggestion



## tchild345 (Mar 29, 2016)

I need some suggestion for Bathroom light fixtures:vs_bulb:.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Suggestion #1...talk to your wife.


----------



## tchild345 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm still single hehe but i think its a funniest one,,


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I hung a fixture with a motion sensor on it to sense when someone is in there, that way when anyone "forgets" to turn it off when they are finished it will turn itself off soon.

In the event that you get a SWMBO they will want a lot of lighting so that they can see every little detail of themselves, so they can complain that it ain't perfect. 


Really need to know what you have, what you like, and what you envision for this room.

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

tchild345 said:


> I'm still single hehe but i think its a funniest one,,


If you look at the top of the page, there's an Interior Decorating section, or
under Forums, an Electrical one. :wink2:


----------



## tchild345 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks Nik333, de-nagorg


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't like those huge 4" diameter fat Albert style bulbs like you see in dressing rooms for movie stars. I had them in one apt I lived in and they are expensive/don't last long and give off a LOT of heat which in summer makes the room very unpleasant. I have one with 3 regular 60 watt open bulbs with a cone shaped frosted shade and right over a mirror. Enough light to see my ugly ole mug when shaving.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

What kind of fixtures do you prefer? Soooooo many options. Is this a ceiling mounted light? Or a wall mounted vanity light? Can light in the shower? Spot light for manscaping?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

yuri said:


> I don't like those huge 4" diameter fat Albert style bulbs like you see in dressing rooms for movie stars. I had them in one apt I lived in and they are expensive/don't last long and give off a LOT of heat which in summer makes the room very unpleasant. I have one with 3 regular 60 watt open bulbs with a cone shaped frosted shade and right over a mirror. Enough light to see my ugly ole mug when shaving.




Switch to led, lots of light, low heat, and runs on 15% the energy consumption as the reg bulbs. And the prices are starting to come down.

Also unlike the CFL's that don't like rapid on off cycles and have a warm up period to reach full brightness, the led's fire up to peak instantly


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A solar tube

ED


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yodaman said:


> Switch to led, lots of light, low heat, and runs on 15% the energy consumption as the reg bulbs. And the prices are starting to come down.
> 
> Also unlike the CFL's that don't like rapid on off cycles and have a warm up period to reach full brightness, the led's fire up to peak instantly


Yeah the LEDs are great. I have them in my track lighting in the kitchen.

Our elec utility co. Manitoba Hydro had a great rebate and I got them 1/2 price. Lots more styles of bulbs and soon they will take over. Waiting for a tril-lite bulb for my floor lamp 50/100/150 watt replacement in a LED would be nice.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

yuri said:


> Yeah the LEDs are great. I have them in my track lighting in the kitchen.
> 
> Our elec utility co. Manitoba Hydro had a great rebate and I got them 1/2 price. Lots more styles of bulbs and soon they will take over. Waiting for a tril-lite bulb for my floor lamp 50/100/150 watt replacement in a LED would be nice.



Take your pick


http://www.homedepot.com/b/Electrical-Light-Bulbs-LED-Light-Bulbs/3-way/N-5yc1vZbm79Z1z0u4wk


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Interior Decorating forum.


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

Please give us more info about your bathroom light fixtures.Do you have special demand?


----------



## granevans (Apr 27, 2016)

The new energy efficient bulbs make you look like you've been up for several days without sleep. Go traditional halogen.


----------



## frameartnyc (May 13, 2016)

Its better to turn your bathroom into designs likes ocean.
You can design by fixing some light ocean colored glass on wall and put a few ball behind the glass. On other wall, stick some amazing wallpapers by including some digital lights. And on the top side fix a 3D wallpaper and fix few balls in rest of the places like upper corner and the other vacant area if only, you feels that light isn't sufficient.
I hope It will give you very cool feeling at the time of bath.


----------

